# FROGS! - Anything frog related.



## CrazyNut (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone elese here love frogs? Been planning on getting some for a while haha haven't kept any for a LONG time (at least 5 years possibly 6). I had a brown tree frog when I was little, very cool little guy, can't remeber what happened to him, think he escaped. Pretty cool little fella. I'm getting some Litoria citropa in a few weeks and maybe some banjos or barred frogs (really loved barred frogs!) after that. I really want some froglets sadley though the three sp I can keep are rare in the hobby. Speaking of Banjo frogs, anyone know care info?

What species does everyone keep? I assume the common whites tree frog is a popular choice. I've always prefered white lips over whites tree frog, and still prefer the smaller sp over white lips, though I like white lips because of their impressive size.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 15, 2016)

I used to catch and raise tadpoles to frogs many times when I was a kid. Species I remember keeping were Spotted Burrowing Frogs (_Heleiporus albopunctatus_), Western Banjo Frogs (_Limnodynastes dorsalis_) and Spotted Thighed Frogs (_Litoria cyclorhyncha_). I think the Spotted Thighed Frog was classified as a subspecies to the Motorbike Frog (_Litoria moorie_)? The Spotted Thighed Frogs are very common, you can generally hand feed the adults, not so much the youngsters as they are more shy. One of them wanted to eat my fingers once. 

These are some photos from years back.


----------



## krisrtnz (Apr 15, 2016)

I really want to keep a frog but ive got no idea where to find one in QLD, does anyone know what the rules are or where to find one?


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 15, 2016)

Join the "Frog and Tadpole Study Group of NSW" on FB. They have members from all over the place and someone there might be able to help.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 14, 2016)

Dug up another photo of a Spotted Thighed Frog. I loved photographing these guys when I was in my early teens. I thought this was one of my best photos in terms of clarity.


----------



## eipper (May 14, 2016)

Pick up my book on frogs


----------



## CrazyNut (May 14, 2016)

eipper said:


> Pick up my book on frogs


Send me a free copy  haha was going to buy a copy at the VHS expo this year. Want the dragon and monitor book by Danny Brown as well.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 15, 2016)

It's a great little book CN. My little bro gave me it for my bday and now I owe him big-time :lol:


----------



## CrazyNut (May 16, 2016)

Haha. Also nearly bought Adom Elliot's Python book (I met him at the VHS dinner, looked over the python book, he was given a copy to Romulous). Flicked through your frog book Eipper, haven't looked ta your other one though. I want all of them lol (the 2 books by Adom, 2 books by Eipper and the rest of Danny Browns books). If Danny Browns geckos and pygopods book is anything to go off than all those books are top notch! Lol


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 5, 2016)

You don't see these guys very often. Slender Tree Frog (_Litoria adelaidensis_). Beautiful little frogs.


----------



## Buggster (Sep 6, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> I used to catch and raise tadpoles to frogs many times when I was a kid. Species I remember keeping were Spotted Burrowing Frogs (_Heleiporus albopunctatus_), Western Banjo Frogs (_Limnodynastes dorsalis_) and Spotted Thighed Frogs (_Litoria cyclorhyncha_). I think the Spotted Thighed Frog was classified as a subspecies to the Motorbike Frog (_Litoria moorie_)? The Spotted Thighed Frogs are very common, you can generally hand feed the adults, not so much the youngsters as they are more shy. One of them wanted to eat my fingers once.
> 
> These are some photos from years back.
> 
> ...




used to love going out and watching the tadpoles in the fresh water streams we had here. Did my fair share of rescuing frogs from drowning in pools to! Not to mentioned water skinks as well... They jump in just fine, but they can't seem to get out!


----------



## stuffandthat (Sep 22, 2017)

I need some inspiration as I'm redoing my GTF enclosure. Post your pics of your setups!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 4, 2017)

stuffandthat said:


> I need some inspiration as I'm redoing my GTF enclosure. Post your pics of your setups!


Nothing too flash, 3X2X2 arboreal Reptile One enclosure, needs to be easy to clean as frogs make a mess and need to be cleaned weekly.


----------



## Sonni (Mar 11, 2018)

eipper said:


> Pick up my book on frogs



Ooooooh, which book would that be please?


----------



## Scutellatus (Mar 11, 2018)

Sonni said:


> Ooooooh, which book would that be please?


A Guide to Australian Frogs in Captivity by Scott Eipper


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 11, 2018)

My Aussie frog bible. Well worth the $$$


----------



## Mick666 (Apr 9, 2018)

frogs terrify me. but only the green ones. i can pick up cane toads and other coloured frogs. but if it's green my heart starts racing. i think it's called ranidaphobia. I have to get my son to catch them so i can relocate them to a far away place, little buggers are like homing pigeons.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 13, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> I have to get my son to catch them so i can relocate them to a far away place, little buggers are like homing pigeons.


Why relocate frogs?? Their presence in your area is a good thing. I get the whole fear thing, everyone has a phobia of something (mine's needles) but I doubt they're coming into your bedroom at night and jumping on your face. Hehe. 

This big girl is one of 2 that visit my outdoor woody bin most nights for a free feed. Frogs have always been my fave creature, since I was 6 years old.



Here is her noisy boyfriend who makes a racket every night from mid November to February.



Whenever it rains, they get busy in my undercover BBQ area. 



I built a small pond in the back garden for them back in December whilst on holidays, using a secondhand bathtub I bought off Gumtree for $20. I caught the female soaking in it during a storm about a month ago so hopefully they'll use it to breed in later this year rather than my neighbour's chlorine pool.


----------



## Mick666 (Apr 13, 2018)

There's still plenty here, I don't think we could get rid of all of them. you can hear heaps when it rains.
[doublepost=1523569792,1523569101][/doublepost]these two are at a mates house, they live in a down pipe and come out every night for a feed, one of them waits at the door if he's hungry. they just made a heap of tadpoles. their names are Hulk and Tidlick.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 13, 2018)

Very nice specimens.


----------



## Mick666 (Apr 13, 2018)

I may have a phobia of them, but I can still enjoy them from a safe distance. I was brave enough to snap that photo, but that's as close as i'll get.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 13, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> frogs terrify me. but only the green ones. i can pick up cane toads and other coloured frogs. but if it's green my heart starts racing. i think it's called ranidaphobia. I have to get my son to catch them so i can relocate them to a far away place, little buggers are like homing pigeons.


Lol. People are scared of such ridiculous things. I am deathly afraid of moths which is also ridiculous. 

One of my colleagues in Townsville hated green tree frogs so much that she’d pour dettol on them to kill them. I tried everything to get her to see how cruel it was but she never listened. I was very close to calling the rspca on her too but it probably wouldn’t have done any good.


----------



## GhoulGecko (Apr 13, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Lol. People are scared of such ridiculous things. I am deathly afraid of moths which is also ridiculous.
> 
> One of my colleagues in Townsville hated green tree frogs so much that she’d pour dettol on them to kill them. I tried everything to get her to see how cruel it was but she never listened. I was very close to calling the rspca on her too but it probably wouldn’t have done any good.


Tsk Tsk. I think that is exceptionally cruel.
Who would kill this?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 13, 2018)

I've admittedly sprayed hundreds of cane toads throughout the Sunshine Coast hinterland with detol... nothing stops them quicker. Causes instant toxic shock syndrome. But frogs... that's really sad.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 13, 2018)

Cane toads.... I admit I've sprayed 1000s with a 9 iron.. * please no hate.. it's just a fact.. [emoji108]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 13, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Cane toads.... I admit I've sprayed 1000s with a 9 iron.. * please no hate.. it's just a fact.. [emoji108]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


My club of choice was always a Pitching Wedge when I used to live in a house that backed onto the Golf course at Canungra. That was many many years ago now though.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 13, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Cane toads.... I admit I've sprayed 1000s with a 9 iron.. * please no hate.. it's just a fact.. [emoji108]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


We used to have competitions when driving home from weekly events on the Sunshine Coast of who could pop more with their wheels. Gotta be really careful they aren’t greens though.

Pretty sure that’s quicker than any dettol.


----------



## Mick666 (Apr 24, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Lol. People are scared of such ridiculous things. I am deathly afraid of moths which is also ridiculous.
> 
> One of my colleagues in Townsville hated green tree frogs so much that she’d pour dettol on them to kill them. I tried everything to get her to see how cruel it was but she never listened. I was very close to calling the rspca on her too but it probably wouldn’t have done any good.



I wouldn't kill frogs just because I'm scared of them. My son catches them and we drive them far away and release them. Also, It amazes me how many people laugh at me for being scared of frogs and then when you challenge them to pick up a big one, they chicken out and won't go near it.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Lol. People are scared of such ridiculous things. I am deathly afraid of moths which is also ridiculous. ...


My twin sister suffers from the same phobia of moths. If a moth flies anywhere near her she immediately becomes hysterical. Yet she is an animal person and has no fear of lizards or snakes and quite happily tolerates spiders living on the inside of her house in the window recesses. Flying moths however produce uncontrollable anxiety and panic in her. 

Phobias are not generated through rationale pathways and therefore cannot be addressed through rational discussion or reasoning. They require appropriate psychotherapy and sometimes drugs to assist the process of desensitisation. So while people may scoff at you @Mick666, they do so in ignorance or in hiding from you their own phobias which they do not wish to admit to. A majority of people have a phobia of something but most are very good at avoiding it so as not to disclose it to others. Unfortunately that is actually not a healthy attitude to have. Stompsy has a much healthier attitude as you yourself do.

With respect to killing cane toads in areas where they are established, one word come to mind and that is “futile”. It might make you feel like you are helping the natural environment but in actual fact such efforts are entirely pointless, It make no difference at all in the end. At best all you are doing is reducing intraspecific competition between toads and making the run for the remaining toads a little easier.

That aside, what digital photos I have of frogs are limited and not great quality but I will see if I can find some…


----------



## alterego (May 19, 2018)

I was wondering if anybody could put up a sorta comprehensive enclosure build to show us how to keep the more common frogs. specifically how to design around there water and humidity requirements. As this is an "Anything Frogs" thread i thought it may be a good place to add it? unless there is a thread out there already on it.


----------

